# deer newspaper report?



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

did any one see the story in the newspaper about the deer that someone had in a trash bag that they threw into a lake and some people thought there was a kid in it? my coworker was telling me about it but couldent remember what paper it was in but it was in todays paper in the kent area i think it happened in deer field????????????


----------



## huntrjm (Sep 10, 2006)

The Record-Courier is the name of the paper. 

Portage divers locate deer

Couple thought child in pond

Nelson-About 20 members of the portage county water rescue team were called to search a pond along a wooded back road in Nelson after neighbors told deputies what they thought was a child's body floating in a plastic bag.

The couple were driving in the area of Eagle Creek along Hopkins Road stopped their car backed up and took a close look at the plastic bag and then called the sheriffs dept.

After dive crews arrived, they discovered it was not a child but a deer carcass, which had been butchered and the remains thrown in the pond.

The carcass had sunk to the bottom and was near the plastic, which had also sunk. 

One of the divers found the plastic and another discovered the deer at the bottom of the pond. He said he realized it was a deer as soon as he felt it in the dark murky water.

He also found a rifle nearby. It was determined that the rifle had been in the pond for several years. The deer meat seemed fresh.

Portage county sheriff, who is a hunter, seened disturbed someone would butcher a deer and then throw the unwanted parts into the water. "A sportsman would harvest the animal legally and certainly dispose of the remains in a proper manner."


Fishingful--I took a special interest in the article. I own property on Hopkins Road that borders the Eagle Creek Nature Preserve.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks that was the artical and i agree with the Portage county sheriff


----------



## mandolinsuperstar (Feb 20, 2006)

huntrjm said:


> "A sportsman would harvest the animal legally and certainly dispose of the remains in a proper manner."


Could someone tell me what is the legal way to dispose of a deer carcass? I wanted to fill an opening day tag today and was prepared to butcher myself for the first time. I was successful on both counts. The only thing I never thought about was what I would do with the remains. I looked around quite a bit and didn't find anything, which leads me to believe this is a stupid question. Thought it would be best to know for sure. Do I have to do anything special with the metal tag when I pitch it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep the metal tag. As far as the bones and other remains the best thing to do is throw it away in the trash. That said I have disposed of deer remains by throwing them out back into the woods for yrs. I always made sure there was no plastic or paper...just the deer bones and whatever meat was still attached. In recent yrs I have heard of some folks getting tickets for littering from the DNR for doing this.


----------

